# Where/How to Attach Spare Tube?



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

Below you'll see a pic of my bike, prior to changing the tires to a more road friendly pair.

I've changed to the seat bag to a slightly smaller one, have a water bottle in one bottle holder, a 'storage' bottle in the other bottle holder, and a mini-pump attached to the frame above the slanted water bottle holder.

I never realized how large a 26x1.5 spare tube was until I was trying to find a spot to put in on my bike. 

Don't want to buy a larger seat bag so what do you think is my best option (other than getting a road bike) for carrying that spare tube on my bike?

Thanks!

TripleB


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

The seat bag or the tool water bottle thing. 

I can fit a 29er tube, 2 co2 cartridges, and a co2 chuck in a seat bag that is way smaller than that one.

And that bike is too big. Don't buy a road bike from whoever sold you that bike.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I've had luck wedging a spare tube directly under my saddle in between the saddles rails. You can secure it with a toe strap if you like.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree--there should be enough space for that tube in your seat bag, especially if the tube is still factory-folded. If it's an old tube with excess air in it, you need to get all the air out of it and fold it tightly.

Be careful accepting bicycle fit advice based on pictures on the internet.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

This maybe a stupid question, but did you take your spare tube out of the box before trying to stuff it in the seat bag? Just checking.


----------



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> I can fit a 29er tube, 2 co2 cartridges, and a co2 chuck in a seat bag that is way smaller than that one.
> 
> And that bike is too big. Don't buy a road bike from whoever sold you that bike.





wim said:


> I agree--there should be enough space for that tube in your seat bag, especially if the tube is still factory-folded. Be careful accepting bicycle fit advice based on pictures on the internet.





Lombard said:


> This maybe a stupid question, but did you take your spare tube out of the box before trying to stuff it in the seat bag? Just checking.


*I went to a slightly smaller seatbag than the one you see on the bike in the pic...I now use a Topeak Aero Wedge Medium.

The tube is out of the box and is still factory folded.

The problem I have is I put a pair of reading glasses and my cell phone in my seat bag (with a couple other smaller items, so no room for tube there) and in my 'bottle storage' I have GU/Tools/Changers/Misc. (no room for tube there).

Now in question to the fit and if the bike is too large or not.

I purchased the bike in 2000 and they 'fit it to me' (the best I can remember). I've ridden it ever since (not on a consistent basis) and to me it always felt really good. When I straddle it the top tube is very close but seems, at least to me, to be about right. 

Recently I decided to take up cycling on a consistent basis and on the road (due to microfracture knee surgery) where it's a smoother ride than some of the off road riding I did before.

So I started reading on how a road bike should fit you and how much bend should be in your knee when the pedal bottoms out. Maybe it's because I have long legs, or maybe all bikes fit like this, but when I have the seat at what seems to be the proper height, I have to lean the bike over quite if I stop and lean the bike over to rest on my foot.

Thanks for all the help and advice!!!

TripleB


*


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Sounds like you need to buy some cycling specific clothing w/ pockets. The saddle bag is for flat repair stuff/tools. The storage bottle would be for the same thing if you didn't want to use a bag. Gu, phone, glasses, sandwich, coffee mug...they go in jersey pockets. There are good reasons people wear cycling specific clothing, one being it works.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

TripleB said:


> I went to a slightly smaller seatbag than the one you see on the bike in the pic...I now use a Topeak Aero Wedge Medium.
> 
> The tube is out of the box and is still factory folded.
> 
> The problem I have is I put a pair of reading glasses and my cell phone in my seat bag (with a couple other smaller items, so no room for tube there) and in my 'bottle storage' I have GU/Tools/Changers/Misc. (no room for tube there).


Put less stuff in your bag. Or get a larger bag. There's really no magic here.
What kind of tube are you using? Cheap generic tubes are often really think and bulky. You could get a lighter weight tube that's likely much smaller.

And of course... put your phone in a jersey pocket.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

TripleB said:


> ...to me it always felt really good. When I straddle it the top tube is very close but seems, at least to me, to be about right.


Sounds like it's working just fine for you. Keep riding the bike for now and take internet forum fit advice with a huge grain of salt. On the bag: just put the big bag back and save the small one for when you get a road bike.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I think I could get a 1/2 dozen 26x2.2 mtb tubes in that bag. My mtb bag is probably less than 1/2 that size and I carry two 2.2 tubes in it plus a few other minor goodies (like 3-4-5mm allen wrenches and a mini chain tool.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

JaeP said:


> I've had luck wedging a spare tube directly under my saddle in between the saddles rails. You can secure it with a toe strap if you like.


And as a bonus your pedaling action will result in the tube being slowly abraded into failure  Or maybe you left out the part about where you put the tube in an old sock to protect it?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Or maybe you left out the part about where you put the tube in an old sock to protect it?


Wait a minute. I'm the guy who's got that smelly old sock on his bike, not JaeP.



wim said:


> Nowadays, I rarely ride long enough to need two water bottles, so I use one cage for my flat repair "bag." My "bag" consists of one black sock stuffed with my goodies.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

TripleB said:


> *
> 
> The problem I have is I put a pair of reading glasses .....
> *



This one is easy. Get a pair of progressive lens glasses with no correction on top and reading on the bottom. Wear these while you're riding. No more reading glasses to carry! It's even better if they are transitional as they will serve as sun glasses too.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Here ya go. I've been using them for years. I can read the bike computer and keep the sun outta my eyes -

Dual Eyewear Sunglasses and Bifocal Sunglasses - Official Site

There's no reason to pack extra glasses.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

TripleB said:


> *The problem I have is I put a pair of reading glasses and my cell phone in my seat bag (with a couple other smaller items, so no room for tube there) and in my 'bottle storage' I have GU/Tools/Changers/Misc. (no room for tube there).*


Too much crap. 

I think you post that you do less than 30 mile rides. So, no food or 1 Gu or 1 cliff bar in your jersey pocket. You are going on a relatively short bike ride - not backpacking in the wilderness. If your ride can be done with one water bottle only, you don't need food. 

Tool*s* - Too much. If your bike is well maintained, you need no tools. Take only one allen wrench if you may need to adjust the seat post height. If one allen wrench is too concerning, get a really small folding allen set. Performance has some crappy cheap ones. Chain tool is optional - I have broken two chains in my life (riding since 1989 or 90). Once in the early 90s (there was a lot of jumping, mud, and no maintenance back then) and once right after I put a new chain on my mtb bike (obviously, i messed up installing the new chain pin thing). IOW, broken chains are a very low risk. 

Reading glasses - What are you stopping to read? Leave them behind. 

Phone - goes in jersey pocket. Is this why you need the glasses? I would figure out some kind of alternative (figure out how to dial emergency contact without reading glasses?)

Changers? - Tire levers? - You need between zero and one. If you can pull the tire off by hand, you don't need it. Learn how to change a tire properly. 

Misc. - Obviously the problem. You don't need Misc. Each item in your repair kit needs a specific identifiable use. If you aren't sure you need it or if you don't know how to use it, don't take it. 

If Misc includes a patch kit - take it out of the plastic box thing. The box thing is wasted space.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

why carry a tube?

two patches and a tiny container of cement take up very little space.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

blackfrancois said:


> why carry a tube?


Maybe the leak is right where the valve exits the tube? Patches won't fix that one.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

blackfrancois said:


> why carry a tube?
> 
> two patches and a tiny container of cement take up very little space.


Not all flats can be repaired with a patch.
Patching a tube in the cold or wet or with dirty hands is a PITA.
Swapping the tube is faster.

Much easier to swap a tube a patch the old one at home.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

blackfrancois said:


> why carry a tube?
> 
> two patches and a tiny container of cement take up very little space.


Next time you get a flat on a group ride you should run that question by the people waiting for you you.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I need reading glasses; I cannot read print or my cell phone without readers, or a magnifying glass. -So, I cannot operate a phone in case of emergency without readers.

Also, I have never found progressive lenses/frames that work for me - but I have two vision problems and combined they make it difficult to find glasses that work.

I solve the carry-space problem by wearing those mountain-bike-type shorts that have big pockets. Even on rides 60+ miles, I really do not notice much of a difference. But it helps me look more like a Fred than if I wear the cycling/road shorts.


----------



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> Sounds like you need to buy some cycling specific clothing w/ pockets. The saddle bag is for flat repair stuff/tools. The storage bottle would be for the same thing if you didn't want to use a bag. Gu, phone, glasses, sandwich, coffee mug...they go in jersey pockets. There are good reasons people wear cycling specific clothing, one being it works.


*Received my cycling jersey tonight...tried the phone in it and it just awkward - I'm sure it's something I could used to eventually though.

Thanks for the advice!*



Lombard said:


> This one is easy. Get a pair of progressive lens glasses with no correction on top and reading on the bottom. Wear these while you're riding. No more reading glasses to carry! It's even better if they are transitional as they will serve as sun glasses too.


*I have a pair of progressive lens glasses...basically readers on the bottom and plain glass on the top - tried them for about 4 months and never could get used to them---reading area seemed way too narrow. Yea, transition lenses are nice...my 9 year old has them and I don't think he'll ever go back to just plain glasses again---impresses his friends at school too much *



crit_boy said:


> I think you post that you do less than 30 mile rides.
> 
> Get a really small folding allen set.
> 
> ...


*You obviously don't know how slow I ride my mountain bike 

Got a small folding set...came with a chain tool.

Not stopping to read anything but without them any of the other stuff I have with me is useless...really tough time seeing up close any more.

See above answer on the phone.

Yes, tire levers...and yes, I do need to learn how to change a tire properly.* 



PJay said:


> I need reading glasses; I cannot read print or my cell phone without readers, or a magnifying glass. -So, I cannot operate a phone in case of emergency without readers.
> 
> Also, I have never found progressive lenses/frames that work for me - but I have two vision problems and combined they make it difficult to find glasses that work.


*
This exactly!!!

Thanks for everyone's advice so far.

Put the medium bag on my bike tonight, shoved the spare tire in it, and then my phone...after a little adjusting to the bag and how it hangs on my bike I think it's going to work out just fine.

As a side note I tried some $6 half toe clips tonight and they helped quite a bit...at least for $6. 

Again, I appreciate everyone's input!

TripleB*


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Next time you get a flat on a group ride you should run that question by the people waiting for you you.


This.

I'll never forget the guy on this one group ride who got a flat. His tube was full of patches. The reason he got a flat is because one of the patches failed. Penny wise and pound foolish.

I consider a patch a temporary solution if I am out of tubes. I ditch the patched tube when I get home and put in a new one.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Supplement your saddle bag with a top tube bag. Here's one, but there are plenty more out there.

https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/top-tube-bags/277-tribag


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Lombard said:


> I'll never forget the guy on this one group ride who got a flat. His tube was full of patches. The reason he got a flat is because one of the patches failed. Penny wise and pound foolish.


well, it helps to know what you're doing.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> This.
> 
> I'll never forget the guy on this one group ride who got a flat. His tube was full of patches. The reason he got a flat is because one of the patches failed. Penny wise and pound foolish.
> 
> I consider a patch a temporary solution if I am out of tubes. I ditch the patched tube when I get home and put in a new one.


If the patch fails you're doing it wrong.

I patch my tubes over and over. Never had a patch fail. Rema patch and vulcanizing cement. Them don't come off.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Lombard said:


> This.
> 
> I'll never forget the guy on this one group ride who got a flat. His tube was full of patches. The reason he got a flat is because one of the patches failed. Penny wise and pound foolish.
> 
> I consider a patch a temporary solution if I am out of tubes. I ditch the patched tube when I get home and put in a new one.


I replace the tube on the road and patch the flat when I get home, roll it up and put it in a baggie with some talc, and it replaces the one in the bag that I used on the road.

As Tig said, Rema patches and vulcanizing cement.


----------



## fiziks (Jul 22, 2016)

TripleB said:


> *Received my cycling jersey tonight...tried the phone in it and it just awkward - I'm sure it's something I could used to eventually though.*


Jersey's are not created equally. I have one jersey that has pockets that feel like they hang low and a bit loose and I can feel stuff in them. I have another jersey with taller and tighter pockets and I can put my phone, wallet and a couple energy bars in the pockets and never know they are there... I don't even feel the weight.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

velodog said:


> Supplement your saddle bag with a top tube bag. Here's one, but there are plenty more out there.
> 
> https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/top-tube-bags/277-tribag


This bag is really meant for a smartphone. If you're going to put another bag on the bike, you may as well just get a larger saddle bag and be done with it. It won't slow you down. Seriously!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Lombard said:


> This bag is really meant for a smartphone. If you're going to put another bag on the bike, you may as well just get a larger saddle bag and be done with it. It won't slow you down. Seriously!


Shucks, I just put a big assed handlebar bag on mine.


----------

